# Nintendo shows off “a new experience” by debuting a new accessory for the Switch



## the_randomizer (Sep 6, 2019)

This is well, unique to say the least


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 6, 2019)

Wtf is that shit are we going back to the days of the Wii and its numerous shit peripherals


----------



## x65943 (Sep 6, 2019)

I need an adult after that video

Nintendo selling bondage gear now?


----------



## Voyambar (Sep 6, 2019)

The hell is this thing? This looks like one of the weirdest contraptions Nintendo's ever made


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 6, 2019)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....
WTF did I just watch?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 6, 2019)

That actually looks pretty versatile for different scenarios. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Willgheminass (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm all up for some Wii Fit game for the switch. So much fun.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 6, 2019)

x65943 said:


> I need an adult after that video
> 
> Nintendo selling bondage gear now?


ah yes daddy, tie me harded, mhaa ah uwU



btw this is just a wii fit thingy, way to overhype this thing nintendo, especially naming it like "a new experience" come on.


----------



## gman666 (Sep 6, 2019)

If I can't play it on the toilet then it is contradictive to the Switch's portable mode.


----------



## DbGt (Sep 6, 2019)

wii fit version for switch, looks interesting


----------



## Fugelmir (Sep 6, 2019)

That japanese chick bending over *drools*


----------



## Voyambar (Sep 6, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> especially naming it like "a new experience" come on.



Its a new experience because its made out of cardboard like the Nintendo Labo kits.



gman666 said:


> If I can't play it on the toilet then it is contradictive to the Switch's portable mode.



It has a portable mode not a bathroom mode


----------



## samcambolt270 (Sep 6, 2019)

so... its a rigid piece of rubber with slots to stick joycons...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 6, 2019)

samcambolt270 said:


> so... its a rigid piece of rubber with slots to stick joycons...


Seems accurate


----------



## Anfroid (Sep 6, 2019)

April fo...wait what?


----------



## bluedart (Sep 6, 2019)

So I just woke up, but after watching that, before reading any of these comments, I'm disturbed by some of those thrusts.  Gameplay of some sort would have helped, at least a little.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Sep 6, 2019)

It'll be a cold day in hell when Nintendo stops making goofy stuff like this.

Never change, Ninty.


----------



## DANOMINATOR (Sep 6, 2019)

This will likely be 3D printed by literally everyone.

Or made in *NINTENDO LABO BABY*


----------



## Xzi (Sep 6, 2019)

Just when you think Nintendo peripherals can't get any weirder...


----------



## burial (Sep 6, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> WTF did I just watch?



Nintendo wasting a lot of time, resources and MONEY......


----------



## YukidaruPunch (Sep 6, 2019)

why can't you just be normal sometimes nintendo


----------



## retrofan_k (Sep 6, 2019)

More gimmick shit.


----------



## eskinner3742 (Sep 6, 2019)

This is very strange. But I'm kind of excited for it, actually. Maybe a fitness or sports soon, codenamed Mii Fit Sports Resort


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 6, 2019)

calling it now, $100 for a large plastic band and a small velcro strap


----------



## CORE (Sep 6, 2019)

Now you can be Switch Fit oh look I can Hula with my Hula Hoop , Sonic and the Sacred Rings Switch! Now You Are The Ring. Bring back the ability to have Two Screens and I may consider Buying a PreOwned Switch Fully Exploited ofcourse.

MY 666 POST on NINTENDO!!! FCKING KNEW IT NINTENDO HAS ONE GOLD RING TO RULE THEM ALL WE GET THE SHITTY VELCRO RINGS once you start messing with this you are Nintendo's Slave Forever!!!


----------



## raxadian (Sep 6, 2019)

Chary said:


> ​
> 
> The Nintendo Direct wasn’t all that Nintendo had to show this week, as a surprise trailer has gone up on their channel, showing off something unexpected. A belt-like object is featured in the video, being used in a variety of ways, such as a bow, a steering wheel, and on one’s leg as a fitness tracker. The product seems to have a focus on multiplayer gatherings and parties, with players needing one of the belt-like devices and a Joy-Con strapped in to make use of it. More information and details are scheduled to be revealed on September 12th.





Wiimote 2.0?


----------



## CORE (Sep 6, 2019)

Hoopmote 1.0!


----------



## Dubbicakes (Sep 6, 2019)

Uh huh, I'm listening. =]


----------



## odeon (Sep 6, 2019)

WTF is wrong with Nintendo...


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 6, 2019)

This is what happens when companies have an excess of something and think of a way to sell it to clueless idiots, lol


----------



## SonowRaevius (Sep 6, 2019)

x65943 said:


> I need an adult after that video
> 
> Nintendo selling bondage gear now?


Well it is called the Nintendo "Switch" after all....


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2019)

they managed to sell like 50 million Wii balance board units ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wii_Balance_Board )
somebody at nintendo probably thought they should keep doing fitness accessories... 

from a gamer standpoint what would this be used for? as a bow in zelda maybe? 
I dont see a lot of other uses...


----------



## Kurt91 (Sep 6, 2019)

The only thing that looks interesting to me is the strap that they stuck on their leg with the Joy-Con attached, but not because of the intended purpose. Hell, not even for the Switch. I'm thinking of getting the Natural Locomotion program from Steam for a VR headset, so I can just walk in place to move around in games like Fallout. One of the options to get it to read your footsteps is a Joy-Con set strapped to your legs, so this seems like a perfect setup so I'm not doing something like shoving them into socks.

Honestly, I don't even own a Switch.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 6, 2019)

Looks like something you could make yourself with a little duct tape and a small kid's bike tire.

I'll pass on this like I did when they tried to sell us peripherals made of cardboard.


----------



## Beerus (Sep 6, 2019)

Pp hard UwU


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2019)

i thought it was a bop it


----------



## Teletron1 (Sep 6, 2019)

This looked like a SNL skit .. really wished the Switch had a camera now so we could see all the funny videos people can make like they do with the just dance on wii u


----------



## SS4 (Sep 6, 2019)

Always more and more gimmicky . . . thats why i really don't care about Nintendo Hardware most of the time . . .


----------



## gohan123 (Sep 6, 2019)

they have as much fun like some homeless kids with an old bicycle tire.


----------



## TamarindoJuice (Sep 6, 2019)

Definitions of ridiculous successfully updated.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2019)

This seems like satire making fun of ridiculous Nintendo gimmicks, but it's a real fucking thing. I do hope this means we get a succesor to Wii Sports, though I think it's definitely gonna be packaged with a Wii Fit succesor.


----------



## SonyUSA (Sep 6, 2019)

x65943 said:


> I need an adult after that video
> 
> Nintendo selling bondage gear now?


----------



## ganons (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm guessing a new firmware update would be required for this


----------



## Lodad (Sep 6, 2019)

Nothing like huddling around the living room to watch a middle-aged bearded man play with a space-age thighmaster and hip thrust while he's lying on his back and sweating.

Nintendo, you've done it again.


----------



## saulopp (Sep 6, 2019)

expected lifetime: 1 adult pressing hard


----------



## Paulsar99 (Sep 6, 2019)

Looks stupid but hey atleast it's not another expensive cardboard.


----------



## nWo (Sep 6, 2019)

The commercial sucks ass just as the last 9 years or so of Nintendo Commercials. And the product? Well... Nintendo just being Nintendo.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 6, 2019)

This has to be some kind of long-term bet going on internally in Nintendo.

"Hey boss, they actually bought the cardboard we tried to sell them last time, what do we do?"
"How's about... *looks meaningfully at a pile of old bicycle tires* This!"
"Now THAT is funny! I'll take these to the boys in marketing."


----------



## pepom60 (Sep 6, 2019)

Nice


----------



## HarveyHouston (Sep 6, 2019)

Seems like more Iwata-inspired stuff is coming to the Switch. I wonder what titles will be supported for this thing. Switch Fit (proposed name to the successor to Wii Fit U), perhaps?

I gotta say, it looks really weird. Definitely not what I was expecting. Gradually, the Switch is starting to look more interesting... I'm still not buying it, though. Not until I see the changes I want.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 6, 2019)

What can I say but...

Finally.



Spoiler



I was gonna put the time for the silliest-looking part of the video, but it's all too silly.


----------



## zeveroth (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm all for accessories but I'm not too sure I get the appeal. I'll wait until Nintendo can capture my attention in a meaningful way.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 6, 2019)

I don't know how to feel about this. It looks like something that will never be used by any serious gamer, which means we are probably gonna be seeing an influx of casual trash like back in the Wii days. I mean it might be fun to try out but I could never imagine playing a real game that way for any length of time.


----------



## Itzumi (Sep 6, 2019)

If by new experience you mean "dear god it's the wii all over again", then yeah i guess.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CORE said:


> Now you can be Switch Fit oh look I can Hula with my Hula Hoop , Sonic and the Sacred Rings Switch! Now You Are The Ring. Bring back the ability to have Two Screens and I may consider Buying a PreOwned Switch Fully Exploited ofcourse.
> 
> MY 666 POST on NINTENDO!!! FCKING KNEW IT NINTENDO HAS ONE GOLD RING TO RULE THEM ALL WE GET THE SHITTY VELCRO RINGS once you start messing with this you are Nintendo's Slave Forever!!!


what drugs are you on sir, and where can I get some?


----------



## CORE (Sep 6, 2019)

Itzumi said:


> If by new experience you mean "dear god it's the wii all over again", then yeah i guess.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



It is called Humor it was my 666 Post hence Nintendo being Evil which is why I added the CAPITALS and Dramatic Text.

It basically something that makes you laugh if you find it funny the Chemi8cal sends a signal in your Brain for a response.


----------



## Itzumi (Sep 6, 2019)

CORE said:


> It is called Humor it was my 666 Post hence Nintendo being Evil which is why I added the CAPITALS and Dramatic Text.
> 
> It basically something that makes you laugh if you find it funny the Chemi8cal sends a signal in your Brain for a response.


1. what the fuck is a 666 post
2. how specifically is nintendo evil
3. Yes I know how dopamine works.


----------



## CORE (Sep 6, 2019)

Itzumi said:


> 1. what the fuck is a 666 post
> 2. how specifically is nintendo evil
> 3. Yes I know how dopamine works.



IT was my 666 Post on this Forum and it happen to be Nintendo new gimmick crap , which I referenced as Mark of the Beast Lord of the Rings when you wear it , use it it uses you , you become a slave.


----------



## Itzumi (Sep 6, 2019)

CORE said:


> IT was my 666 Post on this Forum and it happen to be Nintendo new gimmick crap , which I referenced as Mark of the Beast Lord of the Rings when you wear it , use it it uses you , you become a slave.


So:
The new gimmicky controller thingy has something to do with Satan and enslavement. Did I get that right?

I don't see how any of this has anything to do with Satan.


----------



## CORE (Sep 6, 2019)

Itzumi said:


> So:
> The new gimmicky controller thingy has something to do with Satan and enslavement. Did I get that right?
> 
> I don't see how any of this has anything to do with Satan.



Forget it! The Joke was it was my 666 Post!


----------



## Xzi (Sep 6, 2019)

SS4 said:


> Always more and more gimmicky . . . thats why i really don't care about Nintendo Hardware most of the time . . .


The thing is that Switch is their least gimmicky console of the last few generations.  So I guess they felt like they had to go extra-gimmicky with the controllers to make things inversely proportional, lol.


----------



## Itzumi (Sep 6, 2019)

Xzi said:


> The thing is that Switch is their least gimmicky console of the last few generations.  So I guess they felt like they had to go extra-gimmicky with the controllers to make things inversely proportional, lol.


If they didn't it would upset the balance in the universe lol.


----------



## VatoLoco (Sep 6, 2019)

Looks like a random prop from whos line is it anyway, lol


----------



## RandomUser (Sep 6, 2019)

Costello said:


> from a gamer standpoint what would this be used for? as a bow in zelda maybe?
> I dont see a lot of other uses...


Thinking of this, imagine if it broke when using it. Your fist comes at you pretty fast and well... either a fat lips or a black eye. Ouch .
Or worst especially with that broken piece in your hand or fist.


----------



## phoenix1255 (Sep 6, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Wtf is that shit are we going back to the days of the Wii and its numerous shit peripherals


When cardboard already goes on your face the answer is yes


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 6, 2019)

I too like to wrap straps around my legs and thrust upwards while sprawled on the floor.


----------



## Lodad (Sep 6, 2019)

RandomUser said:


> Thinking of this, imagine if it broke when using it. Your fist comes at you pretty fast and well... either a fat lips or a black eye. Ouch .
> Or worst especially with that broken piece in your hand or fist.



Or imagine taking over the controller to get little Timmy through the hard part of _Link's Goofy-Ass Gimmick Training. _He's standing in front of you so he can see everything. Then before you know what you've done, the damn hoop breaks and you punch your son in the back of the head full-force.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 6, 2019)

Nintendo's making a hula hoop controller.


okey


----------



## slicer2k (Sep 6, 2019)

As long they keep developing Zelda games i couldn't careless about the crap they make thinking is revolutionizing the world with. As a matter of fact i think they should be a softhouse doing  games for PC  or Sony.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 6, 2019)

man these fake happy families are cringy.

the accessory -could- be cool, but the ads, jesus the ads...


----------



## warweeny (Sep 6, 2019)

More trashware from nintendo, no surprise there.


----------



## _abysswalker_ (Sep 6, 2019)

I got physically tired just by looking the video; not my definition of fun.


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 6, 2019)

Well, Nintendo has been letting 3rd party companies release more mature content as of recent. Maybe this is a soft-wink-launch into tapping their adult audience?


----------



## Xzi (Sep 6, 2019)

First it was random shapes made from cardboard, then a hard rubber ring...my bet's on a floating titanium cube controller next.


----------



## subtextz (Sep 6, 2019)

All I saw was a bunch of people having seizures. They should have at least showed us what they are were looking at.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 6, 2019)

Jesus, with this fucking peripheral...I can only imagine the homebrew possibilities. What's next? Wrapping this thing around certain parts of my body and having the HD Rumble be active until I Believe I Can Fly after the climax?

Fuck having the libretro core of Reicast or Flycast or FuckCast or whatever method of playing DC/NAOMI games on the Switch. _This_ is what homebrew needs to be about, natinusala, m4xw, and bylaws! XD


----------



## Reploid (Sep 6, 2019)

Is it made from cardboard?


----------



## Hephaestus (Sep 6, 2019)

Shovelware: Hardware-edition


----------



## XDel (Sep 6, 2019)

You know, if we all had not been robbed from our natural habitat we would not need stupid plastic toys to keep in shape. In fact we don't need them, we can get plenty of exorcise just in tearing down this little pre-school of ours in its self.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Sep 6, 2019)

Wouldn't it be cool of they invested in actual new game IP's instead of all this dumb shit?


----------



## TerpToke (Sep 6, 2019)

I am literally only interested in the fact that this appears to give some sort of bow and arrow function. I can roll around on the floor all by myself Nintendo, thanks though!


----------



## toxic9 (Sep 6, 2019)

The most ridiculous thing I've ever seen.
That people on the video just used that shit because they are payed for it.
No one will ever use it on the real life.


----------



## haxan (Sep 6, 2019)

finally something to workout with the switch


----------



## MiiJack (Sep 6, 2019)

Wii fi... *cough* Switch fit trainer next?
I think this was an idea pitched for Just Damce.


----------



## Spider_Man (Sep 6, 2019)

This is going to be useless when nintendo decided to make its new model a handheld only, no detachable controllers.

And will eventually be the main system due to the poor quality of the normal model, thats if nintendo continue its production and not use lite as a means to stop current exploits.


----------



## Bimmel (Sep 6, 2019)

Since people buy crystal apples in Kirby Clash (real money), Im sure this will sell like hotcakes.


----------



## NoNAND (Sep 6, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Wtf is that shit are we going back to the days of the Wii and its numerous shit peripherals


i agree with this.


----------



## Abstract3000 (Sep 6, 2019)

Seriously I wish Nintendo would move on from the Wii and let go of all the Gimmicks, It seems they still are clueless on the fact the name "WiiU" was a large part of it's failure. People are sick of the pointless disposable peripherals, let's focus on Gaming!


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm sure this will be fun with some games but let's all thank nintendo for not being forced to use it


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 6, 2019)

yay moar gimmicks
we just want games nintendo. games you can play with a fucking controller. nothing else!


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 6, 2019)

Yyyyeeeeaaaahhh....of course it wouldn't be nintendo if their marketing made any sense. My guess is their agenda looks a bit like this:

10/9: (properly) announce a peripheral device (a rubber band) that requires 2 joycons

20/9: release a switch version without detachable joycons

30/9: planned emergency meeting on why the switch lite doesn't sell

GG, nintendo. GG.


----------



## Zumoly (Sep 6, 2019)

If that's to bring Wii sports to the Switch I find this lame. The joy cons are more than enough to do that.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Sep 6, 2019)

Gimmicky as fuk lol


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Sep 6, 2019)

x65943 said:


> I need an adult after that video
> 
> Nintendo selling bondage gear now?


Nintendo strap-on accessory, with one joycon as "you know what"


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm certain nobody is surprised that the Switch is getting peripherals like this. The Switch is another Wii but with relatively modern specs.


----------



## Enryx25 (Sep 6, 2019)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Wouldn't it be cool of they invested in actual new game IP's instead of all this dumb shit?


So you want 3-4 Switch?
The team who makes this random shit is the one who made Labo, 1-2 Switch, Miitopia, Nintendo Badge Arcade.
This year Nintendo is also releasing 2 new IPs: Astral Chain and Daemon x Machina.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Sep 6, 2019)

That look like a joke, really Nintendo? 
Waiting for the price, the dock alone is 80 euros.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2019)

Lol ! 
They are out of cardboards already ?

In fact, their business model is interesting, it is sheer deflationist capitalism: do more, with lesser and lesser.


----------



## Enryx25 (Sep 6, 2019)

Btw this is a new IP releasing in December. It's for casual players and it's made from a dev team focused on casual titles so Nintendo isn't wasting any money even if it bombs.


----------



## _DrBecks_ (Sep 6, 2019)

Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games?


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 6, 2019)

Torina said:


> Lol !
> They are out of cardboards already ?


Just you wait. WaistbandU 2.0 will be made entirely in cardboard.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 6, 2019)

Look at all these actors from all over the world pretending to enjoy a fitness game, ooooooo.
Zero gameplay.... who... who would want this from that alone?
It's just plastic with handles and you do weird things with it... oooo kay.
Sad it's just a piece of plastic though bow shooting rail gun games would be admitingly fun with it.
Still it just comes off as really goofy.
Kinda makes me wish they'd bring back Wii Sports as Switch Sports that really wasn't bad.
Not exactly the next Wii board here.
Least its not "Labo Carsboard Fitness" or something.


----------



## Enryx25 (Sep 6, 2019)

shadow1w2 said:


> Look at all these actors from all over the world pretending to enjoy a fitness game, ooooooo.
> Zero gameplay.... who... who would want this from that alone?
> It's just plastic with handles and you do weird things with it... oooo kay.
> Sad it's just a piece of plastic though bow shooting rail gun games would be admitingly fun with it.
> ...


The gameplay will be showed in 9/12.


----------



## Janschi (Sep 6, 2019)

mom, can you pick me up? I'm scared.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 6, 2019)

shadow1w2 said:


> Look at all these actors from all over the world pretending to enjoy a fitness game, ooooooo.
> Zero gameplay.... who... who would want this from that alone?
> It's just plastic with handles and you do weird things with it... oooo kay.
> Sad it's just a piece of plastic though bow shooting rail gun games would be admitingly fun with it.
> ...


My favorite is the dude who aggressively jerks the thing with a frustrated face


----------



## geodeath (Sep 6, 2019)

Lost pretty much 99% of my interest for Nintendo with the Switch with what they release anymore (apart from the very few things worth and exclusive), this is like the nail in the coffin. Instead of screwing around with crap like this, they should really, really, just focus on releasing more 1st party exclusives, rather than rehash the WiiU library. Nothing wrong with it on it's own, but COME ON.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 6, 2019)

Enryx25 said:


> The gameplay will be showed in 9/12.


I'm not sure I want to know?



Pipistrele said:


> My favorite is the dude who aggressively jerks the thing with a frustrated face


Wonder if they didn't actually tell the actors what it actually is or how it's used and all that is just them improvising random thing


----------



## Enryx25 (Sep 6, 2019)

geodeath said:


> Lost pretty much 99% of my interest for Nintendo with the Switch with what they release anymore (apart from the very few things worth and exclusive), this is like the nail in the coffin. Instead of screwing around with crap like this, they should really, really, just focus on releasing more 1st party exclusives, rather than rehash the WiiU library. Nothing wrong with it on it's own, but COME ON.


March: Yoshi Crafted World
April: Labo VR
May: Nothing
June: Mario Maker / Cadence of Hyrule
July: Fire Emblem Three Houses / Marvel Ultimate Alliance 3
August: Astral Chain
September: Daemon x Machina / Link's Awakening
October: Luigi's Mansion 3
November: Pokemon SwSh

Nintendo has been releasing a new exclusive game since the beginning of the fiscal year every month (except for May)


----------



## DaveLister (Sep 6, 2019)

Ballix ill just tape a controller to my leg FFS !


----------



## Xzi (Sep 6, 2019)

Enryx25 said:


> Nintendo has been releasing a new exclusive game since the beginning of the fiscal year every month (except for May)


Yep.  As a DOA console, WiiU was never going to get this kind of support.  Two Pokemon games, a Luigi's Mansion game, a Fire Emblem game, an upcoming Metroid Prime game, going on three Zelda games...all we're missing is a Mario Sunshine HD or Sunshine 2 and Switch will have the most stacked library since GCN.

Who cares if they release ridiculous peripherals, that doesn't take anybody away from the software development side.  It's just good for a laugh.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 6, 2019)

shadow1w2 said:


> Look at all these actors from all over the world pretending to enjoy a fitness game, ooooooo.


I'm sure ther not pretending as doing exercise triggers part of the brain to become happy


----------



## toxic9 (Sep 6, 2019)

if I want to play videogames I should buy a switch, and if I would like to workout I also buy a switch,
then what are the purpose of gyms?


----------



## Searinox (Sep 6, 2019)

x65943 said:


> I need an adult after that video
> 
> Nintendo selling bondage gear now?


More like a strap-on. |3


----------



## wiewiec (Sep 6, 2019)

WTF is this shit?


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 6, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> if I want to play videogames I should buy a switch, and if I would like to workout I also buy a switch,
> then what are the purpose of gyms?


To meet girls and get ther switch friend code


----------



## Xizix (Sep 6, 2019)

So... my my PornHub history now recommends videos on YouTube?


----------



## Anunnymous (Sep 6, 2019)

This is a Pilates Ring. It's already a thing...


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 6, 2019)

Anunnymous said:


> This is a Pilates Ring. It's already a thing...


Pretty sure not done with a video game though


----------



## nekojosh (Sep 6, 2019)

He seems to be on board with this. Totally enjoying it!


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 6, 2019)

the circle ain't made of rubber, yo. it seems rigid. look like a spring.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 6, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Yyyyeeeeaaaahhh....of course it wouldn't be nintendo if their marketing made any sense. My guess is their agenda looks a bit like this:
> 
> 10/9: (properly) announce a peripheral device (a rubber band) that requires 2 joycons
> 
> ...



As for 30/9, it'd be a case of the Chad OG Switch Refresh DESTROYING the Virgin Switch Lite with DETACHABLE CONTROLLERS, MUCH LONGER BATTERY LIFE, BEING DOCKABLE (otherwise, WTF is this system still being called the Switch if there's no way of "switching" without doing something only those of us on this forum would be interested in doing in saying that the Lite "can't dock" by fucking about with the Lite's motherboard), WORKING WITH ALL OTHER ACCESSORIES YOU ALREADY BOUGHT FOR YOUR SWITCH, and of course, FACTS, LOGIC, and COMMON SENSE!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Enryx25 said:


> So you want 3-4 Switch?
> The team who makes this random shit is the one who made Labo, 1-2 Switch, Miitopia, Nintendo Badge Arcade.
> This year Nintendo is also releasing 2 new IPs: Astral Chain and Daemon x Machina.



It feels like the latter took quite some time to finally come out...


----------



## nintendoanon (Sep 6, 2019)

wtf is this


----------



## diggeloid (Sep 6, 2019)

Wii Fit Switch confirmed


----------



## TerminatR (Sep 6, 2019)

ganons said:


> I'm guessing a new firmware update would be required for this



Probably not. 

My assumption is that this is literally a piece of plastic and the joycon is doing all the work.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 6, 2019)

why the fuck can't nintendo just make games? they always come up with the most gimmicky shit possible.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 6, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> why the fuck can't nintendo just make games? they always come up with the most gimmicky shit possible.


They do make games and most of time a must play so mayb the games are not for you and adding these what you call gimmicks adds another option for gamers to experience-the wiimote was considered gimmicky but I'm sure many gamers here hav great memories of using it with some of the games


----------



## Enryx25 (Sep 6, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> why the fuck can't nintendo just make games? they always come up with the most gimmicky shit possible.


Nintendo: releases 10+ exclusives in 2019
Also Nintendo: makes a new game with a gimmick
Fans: Nintendo stoopppp and make new games nobody cares about this shit (ignoring that Wii Fit sold 22 million copies)


----------



## Bernhard (Sep 6, 2019)

gman666 said:


> If I can't play it on the toilet then it is contradictive to the Switch's portable mode.


totally useless than


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 6, 2019)

Looks like a sex toy


----------



## GamerTygoNL (Sep 6, 2019)

Wii Fit Deluxe


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 6, 2019)

Nintendo shows off another way to enjoy the system and people piss and moan because it's not to their liking. Some of you really need to shut the hell up. It's the Labo all over again.


----------



## huntertron1 (Sep 6, 2019)

switch fit??? idk what the heck this is??? Nintendo what drugs are you on???


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 6, 2019)

huntertron1 said:


> switch fit??? idk what the heck this is??? Nintendo what drugs are you on???


Nintendopam


----------



## Delerious (Sep 6, 2019)

Nani the fuck did I just look at?


----------



## PoppaDre (Sep 6, 2019)

Anyone else rewatch the french ladies boobs when shes running?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2019)

2 words: nintendo labo


----------



## TheZander (Sep 6, 2019)

This is exactly what i wanted.


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 6, 2019)

x65943 said:


> I need an adult after that video
> 
> Nintendo selling bondage gear now?


I'm here for you. I'm your Christian Gray.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 6, 2019)

So basically we're getting Wii Sports Resort Deluxe & Knuckles... Calling it now.


----------



## Meler (Sep 6, 2019)

the materials could be of out cosmos  heh


----------



## Xabring (Sep 7, 2019)

Has potential...but for me it's like just dance with steroids.


----------



## IncredulousP (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm calling it. Nintendo waifu simulator 2020...


----------



## WhiteMaze (Sep 7, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> That actually looks pretty versatile for different scenarios. I'm intrigued.



Indeed. Use it for games! Use it as a belt for your pants! Use it as a spare tire! Use it as a headband! 

The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 7, 2019)

WhiteMaze said:


> Indeed. Use it for games! Use it as a belt for your pants! Use it as a spare tire! Use it as a headband!
> 
> The possibilities are endless!



Reminds me of this:


----------



## regnad (Sep 7, 2019)

Looks like a lot less fun than everyone seems to be having with it.


----------



## ArugulaZ (Sep 7, 2019)

Nintendo: Our next peripheral is whatever crap we have lying around in the office. Stay tuned for the Nintendo Chain of Paperclips!


----------



## wiewiec (Sep 7, 2019)

Next thing will be N version of hula hoop XD


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 7, 2019)

Nintendo at it again with their bullshit accesories nobody wants and needs. What's next, A boomerang with a joycon attached to it ? Or people strapping a joycon to a toy sword and your leg rolling all over the living floor and doing jumps making holes in the ceiling for the real Nintendo like dark souls experience !!!


----------



## 64bitmodels (Sep 7, 2019)

Ngl this looks like shit
I don't want to go back to 2008 and be reminded of all those shitty Wii peripherals
Just give us breath of the wild 2 and more smash characters nintendo


----------



## Enryx25 (Sep 7, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Nintendo at it again with their bullshit accesories nobody wants and needs. What's next, A boomerang with a joycon attached to it ? Or people strapping a joycon to a toy sword and your leg rolling all over the living floor and doing jumps making holes in the ceiling for the real Nintendo like dark souls experience !!!


This seems a spiritual successor to Wii Fit. That game sold about 22 million copies, do you really think nobody cares?


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 7, 2019)

Enryx25 said:


> This seems a spiritual successor to Wii Fit. That game sold about 22 million copies, do you really think nobody cares?


No, since the switch hasn't been selling that much to single moms and dads interested in tv exercizing compared to when the Wii came out and Nintendo mostly targeted that audience wich it didn't do now. I'm pretty sure those moms and dads who owned a Wii have a switch now since Nintendo didn't advertise it the same way as it did with the Wii. It is not comparable at all.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 7, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Or people strapping a joycon to a toy sword


isn't that a labo kit?


----------



## pohaxsf (Sep 7, 2019)

This is fucked up. who came up with a blood strrap my doc puts in my hand when i do a blood test and A FOKEN BELT??????? ARE THEY BORED?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 7, 2019)

I will wait until I see some gameplay or perhaps use the device myself before passing judgment.  though, I do agree with most in this thread: it seems kinda awkward.


----------



## DarkWork0 (Sep 7, 2019)

Chary said:


> ​
> 
> The Nintendo Direct wasn’t all that Nintendo had to show this week, as a surprise trailer has gone up on their channel, showing off something unexpected. A belt-like object is featured in the video, being used in a variety of ways, such as a bow, a steering wheel, and on one’s leg as a fitness tracker. The product seems to have a focus on multiplayer gatherings and parties, with players needing one of the belt-like devices and a Joy-Con strapped in to make use of it. More information and details are scheduled to be revealed on September 12th.




Switch Fit confirmed!


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Sep 7, 2019)

nintendo is spending money on bullschit ,why not spend money on say ..... ocarina of time remastered !! wtf nintendo


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 7, 2019)

scroeffie1984 said:


> nintendo is spending money on bullschit ,why not spend money on say ..... ocarina of time remastered !! wtf nintendo


But then gamers would say godamit nintendo make new ips


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 7, 2019)

Wii clone indeed. I will pass, thought.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 7, 2019)

more useless gimmicky accessories that no one wants or needs instead of releasing actual games. oh nintendo...


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 7, 2019)

YES YES! Nintendo is coming back to form! Wii style gaming is back!  moar motion controls!!!!


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 7, 2019)

Chary said:


> ​
> 
> The Nintendo Direct wasn’t all that Nintendo had to show this week, as a surprise trailer has gone up on their channel, showing off something unexpected. A belt-like object is featured in the video, being used in a variety of ways, such as a bow, a steering wheel, and on one’s leg as a Thfitness tracker. The product seems to have a focus on multiplayer gatherings and parties, with players needing one of the belt-like devices and a Joy-Con strapped in to make use of it. More information and details are scheduled to be revealed on September 12th.





Chary said:


> ​
> 
> The Nintendo Direct wasn’t all that Nintendo had to show this week, as a surprise trailer has gone up on their channel, showing off something unexpected. A belt-like object is featured in the video, being used in a variety of ways, such as a bow, a steering wheel, and on one’s leg as a fitness tracker. The product seems to have a focus on multiplayer gatherings and parties, with players needing one of the belt-like devices and a Joy-Con strapped in to make use of it. More information and details are scheduled to be revealed on September 12th.



This is weird


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 7, 2019)

Stealphie said:


> This is weird


Nope it's gamers having fun


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 7, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Nope it's gamers having fun


It looks fun, but looks weird too


----------



## wiewiec (Sep 7, 2019)

scroeffie1984 said:


> nintendo is spending money on bullschit ,why not spend money on say ..... ocarina of time remastered !! wtf nintendo



or make VR set that not comes from recycled paper


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 7, 2019)

DarkWork0 said:


> Switch Fit confirmed!


boi i want this game now

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



scroeffie1984 said:


> nintendo is spending money on bullschit ,why not spend money on say ..... ocarina of time remastered !! wtf nintendo


Ocarina of Time 3D exists


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 8, 2019)

Okay, this looks neat and all, but am I really the only one afraid of this thing breaking down over time?


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 8, 2019)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Okay, this looks neat and all, but am I really the only one afraid of this thing breaking down over time?


Nintendo says yes you are the only one as we make stuff to last for years unless Yr dog gets hold of it


----------



## StupidGamer1 (Sep 8, 2019)

all these people complaining. you could..oh I don't know.. IGNORE IT IF YOU DON"T LIKE IT? people lack common sense these days. Just hate on things and ignorant to everything. I don't care for this thing at the moment,but if I see what it can do and is supported (doubtful) then I'll likely get one. Not going to condemn something different,because that's childish.


----------



## natron (Sep 8, 2019)

Cool ehhh a a mommy daddy can I have one,,,


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 8, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Nintendo says yes you are the only one as we make stuff to last for years unless Yr dog gets hold of it


I've legitimately never had a Nintendo product break on me before (except a set of joy-cons that started drifting), and still have the same GBA SP I did when I was a kid.

I was being more rhetorical than anything.


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 9, 2019)

San francisco, tokyo, dallas.... why the heck does it matter what town is....

More useless accessories to put in a corner to collect dust while i play with only real accessorie...the joypad.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 9, 2019)

MetoMeto said:


> San francisco, tokyo, dallas.... why the heck does it matter what town is....


Showing its available all over the world thts why - why do people moan so much about pointless things


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 9, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Showing its available all over the world thts why - why do people moan so much about pointless things


well i kthin its stupid way to show that in that whay. If i i wa it ill check my local game shop or buy online. unessesary info for a product showing commercial. It looks really stupid and unnessesary. It looks stupid anyway. Dallas, tokyo, france...geography class.... And besides its a dust collector. id much reather like them to focus on games.

Nintendo feels weird lately....


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 9, 2019)

MetoMeto said:


> well i kthin its stupid way to show that in that whay. If i i wa it ill check my local game shop or buy online. unessesary info for a product showing commercial. It looks really stupid and unnessesary. It looks stupid anyway. Dallas, tokyo, france...geography class.... And besides its a dust collector. id much reather like them to focus on games.
> 
> Nintendo feels weird lately....


Go spread Yr negativity somewher else


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 9, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Go spread Yr negativity somewher else


 im just saying its stupid cause it is. to me anyway.

Dont say that, everione can say how they feel or see things. Do i need to say this, really?!


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 9, 2019)

MetoMeto said:


> im just saying its stupid cause it is. to me anyway.


They hav not even shown what it does properly yet


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 9, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> They hav not even shown what it does properly yet


It collects dust if you ask me.

i kinda dont care, i talk from my perspective, and my preference and perspective isnt this dust collector but actual games and gameplay inovations and experimenting. Nintendo always had bunch of accessories that i never use or see anyone using in long terms. Only usefull ones for me is charging cradle for wiiu gamepad and such, they actually do something without just collecting dust and being clunky, and i i not forget them in a month or so. Well, anyway, as i i sa, i would like more focus on games...

But they show product, whatever wouldn't be a first time they advertise dust collector, but whatever.

...but what got ME to write is "dalas, tokyo, france... etc" i mean it looks so stupid and unnessesary to tell that. First i thought its something online or it HAS some importanc for a product that they say that...but...
I just dont like it.

Well here you go, my first impression. Bad.
I mean accessory alone getting so much atention and a commercial is bad by it self let alone execution imo.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 9, 2019)

MetoMeto said:


> It collects dust if you ask me.
> 
> i kinda dont care, i talk from my perspective, and my preference and perspective isnt this dust collector but actual games and gameplay inovations and experimenting. Nintendo always had bunch of accessories that i never use or see anyone using in long terms. Only usefull ones for me is charging cradle for wiiu gamepad and such, they actually do something without just collecting dust and being clunky, and i i not forget them in a month or so. Well, anyway, as i i sa, i would like more focus on games...
> 
> ...


Once you hav a family youl see why nintendo makes these kind of things


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 9, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Once you hav a family youl see why nintendo makes these kind of things



Its not that i dont see, its that i think its just a dust collector. I much more prefer game focus and long term fun we casual short term burst of fun for...family?? Ever since that became mainstream, family fun, real games and gameplay lost their way. There are many ways to have fun with family, and nintendo isnt the only way ..but its i way, but im talking from a perspective of a gamer who wants good games and more inovative games and less accessories and dust collectors.

But anyway, let them sell dustcollectors to people who buy them, i dont care personally, they have money to make them...in fact they have so much money they just dont know what to do anymore!

Anyway,i was commenting on "tokyo, dalas, new york..." part, it feels stupid somehow xD
awailable worldwide at the end would be better imo, if thats the reason.

Ony gimmick i aproove is wiimote, its actually pretty good and compact. its not clunky, and you play games naturally with it.

emphasis on a "not clunky* part.

But somehow i feel youre not interested in my opinion, but..here i said it anyway.

I cant cant r point my finger and be positive when whole gaming i dustry feels nothing like it used to be, and gamers also. They all got sucked up in what companies give them they dont even know what they want, but want what they give them and what others say its good.

Gaming is no longer simple.
Joypad, game, tv = great times

So yeah, its a dust collector. Fuck family fun i say! Go outside with your family. You dont need to spent 300$ to have fun with your loved ones!


----------



## Enryx25 (Sep 9, 2019)

MetoMeto said:


> well i kthin its stupid way to show that in that whay. If i i wa it ill check my local game shop or buy online. unessesary info for a product showing commercial. It looks really stupid and unnessesary. It looks stupid anyway. Dallas, tokyo, france...geography class.... And besides its a dust collector. id much reather like them to focus on games.
> 
> Nintendo feels weird lately....


The thing is that this is a new IP.
Nintendo is going to show the real game on 9/12.
The accessory is only part of the complete experience.


----------



## HideoKojima (Sep 9, 2019)

One year later: You Cannot play this game, this game required Joysword2 pro and swtchshileld 3 pls synchronize it with the switch or buy some for $200


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 9, 2019)

MetoMeto said:


> Gaming is no longer simple.
> Joypad, game, tv = great times


Stupid comment of the day  I think youl find most games today offer you joyoad game and TV

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh yeh can you pls in Yr next post not say dust collector


----------



## 64bitmodels (Sep 9, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Stupid comment of the day  I think youl find most games today offer you joyoad game and TV


Yeah most games today can be played with a joypad, game and tv
But to get the fullest experience you also need to have your wallet ready for microtransactions and dlc that should be an actual part of the game and retarded controllers required to play the damn game. (yes even Wii isn't innocent)
Games back then gave you the fullest experience with just you, the tv and the controller


----------



## geodeath (Sep 9, 2019)

Enryx25 said:


> March: Yoshi Crafted World
> April: Labo VR
> May: Nothing
> June: Mario Maker / Cadence of Hyrule
> ...



Well, yeah, ok, but that's why i said 'of my interest for Nintendo with the Switch with what they release anymore', meaning that what they release is barely connected to me anymore and i haven't changed a bit as a gamer growing up.

1. Labo VR - a joke if you do not have kids in my eyes, a gimmick. Given i already have a very capable VR and i still think its kind of a gimmick, you can understand how i feel about nintendo's attempt
2. Mario Maker - interested in this one, just need to look at what kind of single player only experience it has, not a fan of online services/shareable content, if i was younger with more time i would probably be more into it
3. Cadence of hyrule - again, lol, not a game i would touch. Do not understand why it could not be an action game as is and have to reply on the mechanics it does, unless i am wrong
4. Fire Emblem looks all right, but would be one of the titles i would wait until they reach the bargain bin or the sales. Marvel, not interested even remotely.
5. Astral Chain looks good but again, not something i am/would be looking forward too, more like an in between big games, game, for me
6. Daemon x machina - again, interesting but not as a 'main' game that would sell a system for me. Not holding my breath for any so far in the list
7. Link's awakening is going to be great of course, but its a REMAKE. I know, the old one is like 20 or more years ago, but still, a REMAKE.
8. Luigi's mansion - now we are talking. Big guns AAA first party. Looking forward to this one, is probably going to be the reason to dust my Switch
9. Pokemon - never cared about pokemon as a series personally, was too old to care when it hit the GB, so passed by me.

What i am trying to say here, is not to say any of these are bad games at all, just that Nintendo has massively shifted from using their well known IP's, moving towards releases more like the above. If you are fine with them, fine with me, but when i buy a Nintendo platform, i expect all the heavy hitters at a faster pace. If they didn't focus so much on some of them that might not be bad games at all, we would have more big gun games from Nintendo. When you factor in that many of the 'big' releases on the Switch were just WiiU re-releases, it leaves a bad taste in the mouth of an early WiiU adopter.

I know i cannot expect a new Mario and Zelda every single year, but there HAS to be a good first party, big title every few months to keep the momentum. At the moment, many (if not most) of the Switch games, are multiplatforms i can buy on other platforms, cheaper and better. Unless of course you want to play them on the go, then there is no contest.

Again, not starting or picking a fight, just my 0,02


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 9, 2019)

i'm amazed the belt isn't made of cardboard


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Sep 10, 2019)

Imagine taking the bus to work and somebody pulls out this thing...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 10, 2019)

parents can use this thing to whack their disobedient kids with


----------



## Saviouz (Sep 10, 2019)

The video is just offensive for italians.
Other than that... I'll buy it.


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Sep 11, 2019)

Is this a new accessoire that nobody needs, but everybody wants, and disappeares in the closet after playing it for 3 hours ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2019)

Ring fit adventure the first game to use this weird peripheral



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------

